# Solved: Insert audio and video into a email that automatically plays



## squeezin

Any ideas?

I know it can be done, as once in a great while ill get a email from someone that has audio and video that automatically play as soon as the email is opened.

Typically i usually use outlook express 6 for my emails, gmail, yahoo, hotmail accounts.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## squeezin

bump


----------



## Phantom010

For sound:
Open Outlook Express
Click on *Create Mail*
Type your email message
Click on *Format*
Click on *Background*
Click on *Sound*. The Background Sound window will appear.
In the *Background Sound* window, click on Browse.
Navigate to the folder that contains the sound/music file you want to add to the email.
Double click on the sound/music file you want to add to the email.
Click Ok
Send the email.
You cannot send video files in the background but you can insert images or animated GIF images with the above procedure.

*Note:* This will not work if you're sending email messages to a webmail service like Yahoo or Hotmail. They'll receive the background files as attachments.

If you want more fun options, including compatibility with Yahoo! Mail, Hotmail or Gmail, you can always try IncrediMail.


----------



## squeezin

Awesome!!!

Ive been using OE for years and never bothered to try it out 

TY TY TY TY TY!

P.S. incredimail is pretty neat also...gotta give it a try later on. :up:


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!


----------



## squeezin

Is there any way to embed / script a WAV or MP3 file in a email to bypass this?
Just curious b/c i read a few tidbits about doing something similar as HTML....
But im not sure how its works...or how to do it properly for that matter 

This is the best i came up with.
EMBED SRC=your_file.mp3 AUTOSTART=true HIDDEN=true LOOP=1

This is waaay beyond what i normally mess around with.
Never really played around with coding stuff....

If you wondering, i dont plan on spaming people with some lame audio ad.
I dont need my email account getting shut down.

Looking to do it as a April fools office prank.  
A co-worker of mine always leaves his speakers on full blast to basically purposely peev people off around him.

I figure a nice email with some....."funny sounds" to put it nicely would be a blast.

The bad part is he has a yahoo account...and i think a hotmail or gmail that he checks also...so hopefully it can be done....

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Phantom010

Unfortunately, I don't think it can be done with webmail as it may be considered as spam and blocked. It's easy to do with Outlook or Outlook Express though but some companies will also block these pranks.

I'm attaching sounds you could try for practical jokes. I had fun with some colleagues who weren't computer savvy at all! When they left their computer unattended, I would change all their default Windows sounds for my own "custom" ones... I would also crank their volume real high! Let me say that we had a lot of laughs!

If you want more sounds, go here.

Have fun!


----------



## squeezin

LOL...thanks for the audio files.

I figured my idea of the autoplay email audio was scrapped for my idea since it was webmail...so i didnt bother.

But i did take your idea about changing the default sounds 

Ended up just changing the internet explorer shortcut to open up a word doc that i had filled with some funny conficker virus stuff......he flipped out!!!

So frigin hilarious...

Thanks again Phantom :up:


----------

